# 10 channel audio interface



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone recommend one?

I am preparing things for my upcoming carPC setup and now is the time to choose an audio interface. I do have MOTU 828, but it only has 8 output channels while my setup requires 2.

Anything that comes to mind? External is preferrable as i am willing to use MacMINI.


----------



## blaube (Sep 7, 2014)

You can try the C-DSP 8x12 from miniDSP or the Octo Soundcard from Audio Injector if you decide to use a Raspbery Pi.


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't know if you will see this, but I just got my MOTU Traveler working with 10 analog outputs. There are 8 outputs on the back and the 2 channels of headphone output on the front. The headphone output can be fed an independent signal and do not need to be tied to the other channels. The traveler can be powered over the firewire bus with a 6 pin firewire cable capable of carrying power. It can also be powered with 10-24vDC, so you don't need any 120v/220v adapters.

I bought mine used in unknown condition for about $40 shipped on ebay. I got VERY lucky that it works perfectly. They have a known common problem with the firewire port burning out typically from people inserting their cable upside-down, so be careful if buying a used one that isn't guaranteed to work.

See this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cant-use-asio-audiomulch-w-virtual-cable.html


----------



## StabMe (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey!

Turned out that my 828 _had_ 10 output channels. It has 8 line out channels and another pair that is called _"mains"_, but it can be used just like a regular output channel pair in any DAW. On top of that it has a headphone out and SPDIF. So i am quite equipped with channels


----------

